# Indicator Line



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Whats youir favorite indicator line for Steelheading? Anyone ever tried the RIO Indicator line?

Tight Lines.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I am currently using an older Sage 290 grain indicator line that I purchased at the Midwest Fly Expo two years ago. It rolls out an indie rig from my 10' Mystic like nothing I have ever used before. I liked it so much that I call the shop in Ohio that I bought it from and ordered another three spools of it, which are waiting for the current line to get worn out. 

The bad part about this line though is that Sage isn't making it anymore now that Rio took over their fly line. To my knowledge Rio isn't making a line that is anywhere close to this line. 

I have a buddy that fishes the Rio Indicator line. It seems to roll out pretty good on his 10' Orvis rod. However, he doesn't quite get the distance I can with my Sage line.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

The only indicator fishing I do anymore is for Smallies, the ole "crayfish hop" and I use a SA Textured Magnum Taper for that. I don't do enough indy fishing to have any desire to buy a line specific for it, but that line does the job really well "as good as any indy line ever did for me" and if I want to switch it up, a simple change of leaders and I can throw poppers with it...

SA also makes a Textured Nymph/Indicator line which was developed in partnership with Kelly Galloup. I do not have any experience with it though. I really like the textured lines, not a fan of the sharkskin, but the "textured" ones are NICE...


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> Whats youir favorite indicator line for Steelheading? Anyone ever tried the RIO Indicator line?
> 
> Tight Lines.


I have the Rio indicator line for my 10 foot seven weight Sage TCR rod and I have been very happy with is thus far.

I fish it with "thingamabobber" indicators and it casts easily with a very fast action rod.

I also have the Sage 290 gr "smallmouth" line for big bugs. It is also very easy to cast. I haven't used it for an indy rig yet, though.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Guys


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> Whats youir favorite indicator line for Steelheading? Anyone ever tried the RIO Indicator line?
> 
> Tight Lines.


 
rio skagit head lol's with a floating tip can't do better indy then that. i always thought the indicator line was for trout? but each there own. they may have up grade it since i have not look at rio lines in 6+ years. any ways you need to spey or switch it up for steel truthfully if indy fishing. it will make your day on the water longer. not saying get one you may want to think about it though. i know rent and gas cost money and rods on top of that realy cost money lol's


----------



## cruncher (Dec 8, 2003)

Also dig the 290 grain Sage Indicator line (not being made anymore unfortunately). Was recommended by Sage for the 7110 and it's a perfect match for that stick. Effortless to cast. It's great for nymphing as well


----------



## FlyFishMich (Oct 19, 2010)

http://buy.scientificanglers.com/mastery-textured-series-nymph-indicator.html

never fished it but have a buddy that does and he is always outfishing me. has to be the line. has to be


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

:coolgleamThanks for sharing.


----------



## FISHON_JOHN (Jan 26, 2009)

FlyFishMich said:


> http://buy.scientificanglers.com/mastery-textured-series-nymph-indicator.html
> 
> never fished it but have a buddy that does and he is always outfishing me. has to be the line. has to be


I fished this line all last fall, winter and this spring for steelhead fishing and it worked great. The textured lines are nice (not the sharkskin though). Fish On!


----------

